# Rabbit questions



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

We've had a pet rabbit for about 6 months now and last weekend my oldest two decided they wanted to show rabbits in 4H. I found some local groups for rabbit breeders and purchased two babies at a rabbit show. We got a New Zealand and a Mini Lop. The New Zealand seems perfectly fine, but the Lop is sooo skinny. I can feel all of his spine. I've been giving them plenty of water and free feeding pellets and hay. Is there something else I can give to the skinny one to put some weight on him?

Also, the lop has yellow stains all over his white feet. I tried spot washing with some baby shampoo, but didn't help much. Any suggestions on cleaning that up? I've emailed the breeder several times and she isn't replying to me


----------



## RobertParsons (Sep 27, 2011)

The Lop may have worms.

Yellow feet are dyed by urine. Peroxide may whiten them. Check your local pet store for worming medicine.

Good luck.

Robert


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I agree with Robert. I would go to the feed store and get wormer for the Lop. For the urine stains, I would try vinegar or find out what the other 4-Hers are using. You can get free info about raising rabbits from you local Extension Office. They will have housing plans, feed info, etc.

I am curious why you purchased a huge New Zealand and a tiny Lop to start your breeding program. Normally, people choose two of the same breed when they are planning to breed rabbits. What are you breeding for? Pets? Meat? fur?


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I wasn't planning on breeding the NZ and the mini lop. I let the kids pick what they wanted to show and those two are what they picked. We already have just a pet rabbit that is a NZ mix I figured we could breed with the NZ doe my son picked out for meat rabbits if we wanted to.


----------

